# finally got the tank for my resuce



## ehh (Apr 23, 2012)

someone brought him to where i work, said take him or we're gonna have to flush him. so i took him home. 
he was in here for a few days. 

















welcome to your new home charles. 








its a bit open but its heated and filtered. 









hes a bit stressed out but if he made it in the vase thing he'll do fine in there. just need to buy some decor. 









last picture...... for now.


----------



## squidward89 (Jun 26, 2012)

lool i have that plastic fish cutest thing ever. i can't wait to see your tank complete.


----------



## ehh (Apr 23, 2012)

squidward89 said:


> lool i have that plastic fish cutest thing ever. i can't wait to see your tank complete.


i have been planning to set up a fish tank for a while so a few weeks ago my mom found this someone and bought me for me haha... she will be his only tank make until i get some plants and hiding spots in there. which shouldnt be long from now.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I just recently did the EXACT same thing..someone brought in a fish, and basically said the same thing, take it, or I will flush it..and My rescue, was a wedding present, originally in a (Wine glass) then they transferred him to a VASE..with broken glass pieces.. and I put him in a Kritter Keeper, to give him a AQ salt treatment for fin rot..and then moved him into his new tank, as soon as I saw he was ready to get to swimming, and he is doing amazingly well..I am even surprized, My happy lil Sapphire..Blue VT!!!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow, he looks really bad! Poor guy!
Good thing he found you! I'm sure he'll feel better soon! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Luxury digs compared to his former ones, I bet. I'm sure you have items in mind, but given that he's probably older, one of those hammocks (either the craft mesh if you are handy or the leaf hammock if you have three bucks) or the floating log would let him have a spot to hang out in/on that's near the surface.

He does have some long fins, doesn't he!


----------



## ehh (Apr 23, 2012)

we sell those hammock leaves at work. ill buy him one. i was thinking of just buying fake plants and giving him some places to hide behind so he isnt being stared down by my dog all day haha. 

i was thinking the more natural looking set up. plants and a cave or something like that. not a sunken ship or skull.

and his fins are pretty long. thats why i thought it was such a bummer when the lady said they would flush it because i assumed it was on the older side.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

I like white sand tank you have


----------



## ehh (Apr 23, 2012)

thanks, i like the white sand too. my gf talked me into it. i was thinking of going with black sand. 

got him to eat a pellet today. i was pretty excited lol.


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

He's probably like "Wow... so this is what they call the vast middle of nowhere." haha bet he's happy though! he'll warm up to it in no time. can't wait for more pics


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

:O poor little guy!! He's in good hands now, I bet he is loving the nice big heated tank 

Guess what? I volunteer at a no kill shelter. A guy brought in his cat and her 4 kittens and said if we didnt take them, he would feed them to dogs. >:l


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

Very nice fish! I'm sure you'll take great care of him!


----------



## ehh (Apr 23, 2012)

how ugly. give them to his dogs? and i thought i had to deal with jerks where i work. 

wheni got home i turned the filter off, took the hood off he shot to the top and ate about 5 pellets. yes! i think hes going to be just fine. 

my gf mentioned that he prolly wont eat with the filter on since it creates a current and moves the pellets around. she was right.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

ehh said:


> how ugly. give them to his dogs? and i thought i had to deal with jerks where i work.
> 
> wheni got home i turned the filter off, took the hood off he shot to the top and ate about 5 pellets. yes! i think hes going to be just fine.
> 
> my gf mentioned that he prolly wont eat with the filter on since it creates a current and moves the pellets around. she was right.


Yep. Irresponsible people + pets = disaster 

We've had people bring in a dog and literally throw it into someone's arms and leave. A lady brought in a cat in a pillow case on Christmas eve. Another person abandoned two cats in the fenced in dog yard- the following morning a dog was let out and scared the crap out of those cats, they weren't hurt though. :roll:

Okay sorry to get a bit off topic there


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

ehh said:


> thanks, i like the white sand too. my gf talked me into it. i was thinking of going with black sand.
> 
> I have black sand in one tank and white in another. That black sand seems a little more depressing, but also, it looks like it is staining some of my white silicone fake sea anemones. I could be wrong, and maybe black sand that stains is bad.. . but I got it at Petco so it should be fish safe!
> 
> I am loving my white sand. It is a little uplifting, especially after I added a piece of mopani wood and a little blue-ocean-water background.


----------



## ehh (Apr 23, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Yep. Irresponsible people + pets = disaster
> 
> We've had people bring in a dog and literally throw it into someone's arms and leave. A lady brought in a cat in a pillow case on Christmas eve. Another person abandoned two cats in the fenced in dog yard- the following morning a dog was let out and scared the crap out of those cats, they weren't hurt though. :roll:
> 
> Okay sorry to get a bit off topic there


ugh, terrible people. 
my gf works a feed store like i do and the one she works at has a little dog run in the back and someone once left a puppy back there. :-/ 


mursey said:


> I have black sand in one tank and white in another. That black sand seems a little more depressing, but also, it looks like it is staining some of my white silicone fake sea anemones. I could be wrong, and maybe black sand that stains is bad.. . but I got it at Petco so it should be fish safe!
> 
> I am loving my white sand. It is a little uplifting, especially after I added a piece of mopani wood and a little blue-ocean-water background.


i was thinking the white sand would make the tank look brighter when i have the light on too.


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

That's a nice tank, can't wait to see what ideas you come up with for decorations and plants! :-D


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

YAY! :-D I am -so- pleased he's doing well!

That tank is MUCH nicer than a toilet. :lol:

I cannot wait to see how he colours up when he's feeling more at home. He's quite lovely as it is.

Plants are a great idea.. wisteria is brilliant, get lots and float it. He'll sleep in it, probably. Mine all love the stuff and it's quite pretty, floating or planted.


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I am currently using "Amazon Sword" the leaves are big, and comfy for your fishy to hide, and rest, or sleep on or in-between them, I love the look they add to the Aquarium too..Tropical!!


----------



## staffylover (Jun 10, 2012)

Well done on rescuing him, I am sure he will be fine with some TLC


----------



## ehh (Apr 23, 2012)

question....

i noticed he stays on one side of the tank. the side opposite of where the filter is. i know they dont like currents. think the current the filter is creating is keeping him away from the other side of the tank? 

my gf said that i should turn the filter off during the day and have it on at night. but by doing that i can add corys :-(. but do you think that will encourage him to explore the rest of the tank?


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Better to leave the filter running all the time. You could easily baffle the flow so it's not so strong.. there's a sticky thread here regarding how to do that.


----------



## ehh (Apr 23, 2012)

ill find that thread. i have to turn the filter off when i feed him though. he cant catch the pellets with theyre moving around.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Thats nice of you! I am sure he appreciates all the room! Good for you!

Congrats!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes the water bottle baffle is the easiest thing to make ever. And more than likely you will have all the supplies at home.


----------



## ehh (Apr 23, 2012)

im actually about to put the water bottle on it haha. 

i told my gf, apparently engineers own betta fish.


----------



## ehh (Apr 23, 2012)

i just put it on. i put it on side ways though. it wasnt making a difference when i put the bottle on vertically. but i put it on horizontally and it made a huge diff. thanks guys!!


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Aww! He pretty even though he looks upset. congrats. I hope he recovers


----------

